# Leonard's Pipe Snake & Others



## orionmystery (Sep 28, 2014)

Leonard's Pipe Snake (Anomochilus leonardi). ID credit: Mohd Abdul Muin, Evan Quah. Selangor, Malaysia.



Anomochilus leonardi IMG_3964 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Anomochilus leonardi IMG_3919 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Up close with a White-spotted Cat Snake (Boiga drapiezii). Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 



Boiga drapiezii IMG_4159 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Boiga drapiezii IMG_4169 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Juvenile male Wagler's Pit Viper (Tropidolaemus wagleri). Selangor, Malaysia.



Tropidolaemus wagleri IMG_4044 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Tropidolaemus wagleri IMG_3907 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Elegant Bronzeback (Dendrelaphis formosus). Selangor, Malaysia.



Dendrelaphis formosus IMG_4057 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Dendrelaphis formosus IMG_4051 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Tropical snakes: Tropical Snakes        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## baturn (Sep 28, 2014)

Exceptional and educational as always.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 29, 2014)

baturn said:


> Exceptional and educational as always.



Thank you, Brian!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 29, 2014)

beautiful, I especially like the pipe snake


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 2, 2014)

greybeard said:


> beautiful, I especially like the pipe snake



Thanks, greybeard!


----------

